# Good music players besides itunes?



## Mehnike (May 3, 2011)

Hopefully this hasn't been asked to many times, but I'd like to hear what you guys run to listen to music on your pc's. 

Any recommendations for something other than Itunes and winamp? Looking for something that has decent eq control with presets, and does not take up a ton of resources while running. Just want to try something different for a change.

Oh yeah please no windows media player, please.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2011)

VLC


----------



## Sicarius (May 3, 2011)

I've used VLC more for videos. 

I've had good luck with Media Monkey, and other people I know love Foobar.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 3, 2011)

Windows Media Player





















































Problem?​


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 3, 2011)

Winamp is what I use, VLC isn't bad, though.


----------



## aiur55 (May 3, 2011)

foobar2k is amazing.


----------



## Mehnike (May 3, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> Windows Media Player


I suppose it had to be done 



Sicarius said:


> I've used VLC more for videos.
> 
> I've had good luck with Media Monkey, and other people I know love Foobar.


Ditto about vlc. Never considered it an organized music player though. May have to try Media Monkey.



And I'm tryin out foobar as I type. Probably should have mentioned organization is something else I'm looking for. Like a separate table with artists only for easy pickin. I mean I don't think im the only one with some folders and paths that need to be cleaned up real nice. Really should get on that...... but I'm lazy ha.


----------



## raximkoron (May 4, 2011)

Check out either Clementine or MediaMonkey

Clementine Music Player

MediaMonkey » Free Media Jukebox, Music Manager, CD Ripper & Converter


I'm fond of Clementine myself, but I've used Amarok 1.4 for years on Linux so I'm really used to it. MediaMonkey does about the same amount of stuff and looks similar, but the UI is a little fancier (and takes up more resources).

They both have a database element to it, so you can search through your music by artist, genre, year, etc once it's built (I think they're both based on MySQL Lite).


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 4, 2011)

Winamp


----------



## Origin (May 4, 2011)

Definitely foobar. Love the shit out of it. Almost no RAM usage, no background programs without your consent that keep running after you close it down, unlike some programs I know , etc. Simple setup, consistent performance. Love it.


----------



## Mexi (May 5, 2011)

been using winamp for years and haven't looked back since.


----------



## Tones (May 5, 2011)

VLC


----------



## RichIKE (May 5, 2011)

Winamp or VLC /thread


----------



## Mehnike (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Pauly (May 5, 2011)

Foobar 2k or JRM. VST EQ plugins, bit-perfect WASAPI support, customisable, etc etc.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 5, 2011)

MediaMonkey.

It is awesome to use. I started on WMP back in the day and hated it (obviously), then moved to iTunes if only for the clean-cut look, but it took way too long to load and began to piss me off, so I moved to Winamp for a while but didn't like the program in general and then got recommended MediaMonkey by a mate.

Awesome, awesome program  If it's resource heavy, I haven't noticed, and it takes NO time to start up compared to iTunes.


----------



## Pauly (May 6, 2011)

That's cuz iTunes is completely borked for Windows and should only be used if you're syncing an iPod/Pad/Phone. On OS X, naturally, it opens almost instantly.


----------



## leandroab (May 7, 2011)

WINAMP >>>>>>>> iTunes


----------



## Daemoniac (May 7, 2011)

Pauly said:


> That's cuz iTunes is completely borked for Windows and should only be used if you're syncing an iPod/Pad/Phone. On OS X, naturally, it opens almost instantly.



I don't even use it for that any more, MediaMonkey does my iPod perfectly


----------



## xmetalhead69 (May 7, 2011)

zune


----------

